# Specialized vs Giant!!!



## TallRider01 (Apr 4, 2009)

I am currentyly in the process of buying a road bike. I am a mtber looking for a little road action. Im a tall/big guy at 6'6" 230 so i will be going with a 61 most likely in a compact model. The two bikes I've narrowed it down to are the 09 Specialized Elite Compact and the 08 Giant TCR Advanced 1. The links below show the different bikes. Both have 105 but would just like input on which one would be better overall.

Specialized:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=09Allez&eid=115


Giant:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-au/bikes/road/1388/29698/?collections_id=3


----------



## wiggles (Feb 12, 2008)

just to let you know the giant at least as its spec'd on the company site comes with the ultegra sl group not the 105. 

i am using a giant ocr2 (2004 model) for my commuter, tours, group rides etc... and its been an awesome bike comfortable, nimble, and strong enough to carry my gear to work. 

The TCR will be all carbon should be light comfortable dampen all the road vibration etc... 
and should be a good bike. 

my best suggestion to you is to just ride both and see which feels better to you - i choose the giant over specialized, raliegh, and the binachi because it felt quicker had a better component group and was a good way to get into the road bike world (i to coming from mountain bikes)

best regards and happy cycling let us know what you decided on 

joe


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Somewhat of a mismatch, don't you think? The Allez Elite lists for around $1,500 and the TCR Advanced 1 (on closeout) is going for around $2,700. 

As much as I prefer Specialized, with those choices I'd go with the Giant (as long as it fit).


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Might want to budget for some new wheels too.


----------



## TallRider01 (Apr 4, 2009)

im sorry its the tcr alliance 1


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TallRider01 said:


> im sorry its the tcr alliance 1


Ah, that makes more sense.  
As we always say here, fit matters most, so work with your LBS getting each bike set up for fit and go for real test rides (not parking lot rides). One consideration, though is at your weight I don't think the Aksium's 20/24 spoke count is going to cut it, so if that's your choice ask the LBS for some suggestions to swap - preferably a 32 hole wheelset.

Another consideration is the materials mix on the Giant. IMO these types of bikes are more prone to problems (usually bonding failures) than bikes that are constructed of a single material, such as ALU, CF, steel, etc. If you haven't already seen it, here's a link to some of the applied technology of the Giant, so you can judge for yourself.
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-au/technology/Alliance/29/


----------



## TallRider01 (Apr 4, 2009)

so overall the specialize seem to prolly be the better of the two? besides fit of course.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

TallRider01 said:


> so overall the specialize seem to prolly be the better of the two? besides fit of course.


Yup, but I am bias.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TallRider01 said:


> so overall the specialize seem to prolly be the better of the two? besides fit of course.


Assuming it fits, IMO, yes. And to revisit the wheelset issue, I'd consider going for the Allez Sport ($250 less and omits the CF seat stays) and use the money for a wheel upgrade. It'll serve you far better than the CF stays.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i must weigh the stock wheels on my 09 roubaix elite, specialized hubs laced to mavic cpx22 rims, im guess around 2000g, i want to know exactly though to see how much weight i can save


----------

